# Fruit Dump Cake



## Cookie (Feb 2, 2013)

This is one of the easiest, but also REALLY good, desserts you can make!

Ingredients:


1/2 box of yellow cake mix (or one of those little "JIffy" brand cake mixes)
1 stick of butter
1 can of fruit pie filling (especiall good with apple)
handful of raisins (optional)

Steps:


Pre-heat Oven to 350 Degrees
Spray a casserole dish with cooking spray (ie, Pam)
Pour the pie filling into the dish
Sprinkle / spread the dry cake mix on top
Pour the melted stick of butter over the cake mix
Bake for 45 minutes at 350 degrees

This is easily doubled using a full cake mix, 2 cans of pie filling, and 2 sticks of butter


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 2, 2013)

Yummy! I think this is similar to one my mom makes but she uses cherry filling!


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2013)

I've made it and we love it! I've used apple and peach (I did add some additional canned peaches as our pie filling was skimpy on the fruit). I was thinking it might also be good with chocolate cake and cherry pie filling......... and I shouldn't be contemplating dessert at 9am, but I am and could swear I'm starving


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2013)

PS This also works with a standard package / box of muffin mix


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL Jill! I was just thinking the same thing! So I went and tore through my cupboards and found Chocolate cake mix and pineapple..... I think I'll wait.. those 2 don't sound the best to me! LOL!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2013)

Seriously, are we not on the same page?!?!?! I also went through what I have (and NEED to be using) for mixes


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 2, 2013)

Hehehehe! Totally!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm making this for dessert tonight. I pulled up this thread to refresh my memory on how long it bakes (good thing I did, as I thought it went for a full hour!). Now my whole family has been making this since I brought it to a family gathering about 9mos ago. My mom makes it often now with frozen berries (that have thawed) and splenda to cut down on the sugar. I will be making it that way, too, once I plow through all the canned pie filling I have. I'm making it with apple pie filling tonight.


----------

